# Mosquitos at my rabbits' area



## shoji8

Help!!! Will mosquitos hurt my rabbits? I have them placed outdoors but I saw there are lots of mosquitos when it reaches dawn. How to prevent this from hurting them? Any good mosquito repellents to recommend that are safe for rabbits? Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Mosquitoes do carry diseases. I am not sure if you have and diseases that are very dangerous to rabbits where you are, but it is better to be safe than sorry. 
Repellents are probably not the best option. They could be toxic if the rabbit were to lick or chew something that has the spray. You could try ones that you can hang around the hutches but keep them out of reach of the rabbit. I don't know if there are natural repellents you can try that are safe for rabbits. 
A mosquito net would be a good idea. Drape it over the whole hutch so that they can't get in. You would need to make sure that you can still access the rabbits. Insect screens would be good for any runs you have to make those safe as well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Netting or fine mesh that the bunnies cannot get to work best. The only problem I know of here is heartworm and it is transmitted by Mosquitos.


----------



## maxysmummy

in australia myxi and RCD are transmitted through mozzies (i think thats what my vet said?)

unfortunately we don't have a myxi vaccine over here... seriously considering SMUGGLING one in lololol


----------



## the fluffies

Is there any plants that can work as mosquitos repellent??


----------



## the fluffies

Oooooppppsss... I just found this topic : 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59217&forum_id=48&highlight=mosquitos


----------



## the fluffies

Hi Shoji8, 

I went to the hyperstore (Tesco) to get another exhaust fan for my pets room. I found Electrical Mosquito Killer (portable). If u put ur rabbit hutch/cage at covered carporch, u can use this things as it needs power point nearby.


----------



## shoji8

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katmais_mommy

It also depends on the type of coat. (not including the ears)



I have Lionhead mixes and Ive seen mosquitoes try to get to the skin but they always fail because of the thick fur.


----------



## MR.TIBBAR

I use an organic repellant called "fly away" it has citronella, spearmint, and other ingrediants. I tried it on me bunnies and it works. I just mix it with their pine shavings and put some xtra aroun the hutch.:wink


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Netting or fine mesh that the bunnies cannot get to work best. The only problem I know of here is heartworm and it is transmitted by Mosquitos.



Can bunnies get heartworm?


----------



## wendymac

What about sprinkling citronella oil around the hutch/cage? It won't hurt the rabbit, but should keep them away.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

There are also C O 2 contraptions powered by propane that are supposed to be able to decimate the population for more than an acre.


----------

